# Mason Pearson Brushes



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone owns 1 for your malteses also? I saw a lot of such brushes used by show people and was wondering what type are suitable for malteses as well as how they are better than pins. I do own 1 but its for humans not for dogs.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mason Pearson boar bristle brushes are used more on the shiney coated
breeds like yorkies. Years ago they were all the rage. They are great
brushes for human long hair. Some think the boar bristles can split the
hair shaft damaging it.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

i think so too...some recommends the nylon type?


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I bought months ago the pure bristle but honestly I prefer the pin one.
Although on my hair it's fantastic!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use a pin brush...have a bristle brush and never really use it.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am a stylist and own the large Mason Pearson brush... I would NOT recommend it for the gentle Maltese coat.... I would use the CC gold pin brush...it's great for a long coat. I LOVE my mason pearson brush for clients at work!!!


----------

